# What was more painful?



## imblessed14

Contractions or pushing?

How long was your labor?
Did you have an epidural?
C-section?
All natural?


----------



## RaspberryK

Back pain, then contractions buy once I was fully dilated all I felt was pressure. Pushing didn't hurt, I didn't get the "ring of fire" the worst thing was after pains for which I was given paracetamol and it did nothing. 
26 hours from first contraction to baby born, 2 cocodamol 6 hours before he was born, completely natural delivery. 
Breastfeeding overall was more painful as was the awful spd pain I'd had for 6 weeks. 
Xx


----------



## imblessed14

Ouchie!! :( 


RaspberryK said:


> Back pain, then contractions buy once I was fully dilated all I felt was pressure. Pushing didn't hurt, I didn't get the "ring of fire" the worst thing was after pains for which I was given paracetamol and it did nothing.
> 26 hours from first contraction to baby born, 2 cocodamol 6 hours before he was born, completely natural delivery.
> Breastfeeding overall was more painful as was the awful spd pain I'd had for 6 weeks.
> Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

And here I am going for round 2 :-D 

XX


----------



## MommyJogger

First labor:
I was induced with pitocin after waters breaking. The most painful part was the pitocin contractions. They're absolutely horrendous. Then I had an epidural and didn't feel when to push, so pushing was straining, but obviously not painful. The recovery because of the pit and epidural was pretty bad. Labor lasted several days, I'm convinced my body wasn't ready to labor and I should have been better supported in 'watchful waiting' after my water broke to let my body prepare naturally, let baby get in a good birthing position, etc instead of rushing in to induce. It was really not a good experience.

Second labor:
I felt very little until I was already 8cm, the midwife had been supporting me for weeks in exercises to help open up the pelvis and allow baby to move into an optimal position for smooth labor. Then I had my water broken and immediately entered transition. That was the most painful part, was the time from 8cm to 10cm and in a natural labor, that's pretty normal. They were nowhere near unbearable like the pitocin contractions were and because I knew transition was the difficult and hormone-filled part, I knew the "crazy" feeling was normal. Pushing actually felt really, really good. My whole body just flexed down into my butt, I didn't have to try at all. I was more focused on _not _pushing and panting through to slow it down, but I really just wanted to let it happen because it literally felt so _good _to push. Like I'd been constipated for weeks and was finally taking a huge poop, lol. I tore a bit and because my body was so focused on pushing, I felt it without really "feeling" it and it didn't bother me. When it was over, the afterpains were worse than any part of the labor. But overall a very positive experience with a very easy recovery. It was maybe a few hours from when I thought to myself "wouldn't it be cool to have the baby tonight, but it doesn't look like it will happen" (it was DH's birthday) and baby in my arms.


----------



## imblessed14

when are you due? :) 



RaspberryK said:


> And here I am going for round 2 :-D
> 
> XX


----------



## imblessed14

So, your second was born on your DH's birthday?? that's awesome!! 
With my sunshine, it was more of a very similar experience of pushing with your second labor. 



MommyJogger said:


> First labor:
> I was induced with pitocin after waters breaking. The most painful part was the pitocin contractions. They're absolutely horrendous. Then I had an epidural and didn't feel when to push, so pushing was straining, but obviously not painful. The recovery because of the pit and epidural was pretty bad. Labor lasted several days, I'm convinced my body wasn't ready to labor and I should have been better supported in 'watchful waiting' after my water broke to let my body prepare naturally, let baby get in a good birthing position, etc instead of rushing in to induce. It was really not a good experience.
> 
> Second labor:
> I felt very little until I was already 8cm, the midwife had been supporting me for weeks in exercises to help open up the pelvis and allow baby to move into an optimal position for smooth labor. Then I had my water broken and immediately entered transition. That was the most painful part, was the time from 8cm to 10cm and in a natural labor, that's pretty normal. They were nowhere near unbearable like the pitocin contractions were and because I knew transition was the difficult and hormone-filled part, I knew the "crazy" feeling was normal. Pushing actually felt really, really good. My whole body just flexed down into my butt, I didn't have to try at all. I was more focused on _not _pushing and panting through to slow it down, but I really just wanted to let it happen because it literally felt so _good _to push. Like I'd been constipated for weeks and was finally taking a huge poop, lol. I tore a bit and because my body was so focused on pushing, I felt it without really "feeling" it and it didn't bother me. When it was over, the afterpains were worse than any part of the labor. But overall a very positive experience with a very easy recovery. It was maybe a few hours from when I thought to myself "wouldn't it be cool to have the baby tonight, but it doesn't look like it will happen" (it was DH's birthday) and baby in my arms.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Back pain, because the meds they tried to give did nothing for it. I got an epidural at only 3 CM (Cervidal or whatever kicked me into active labor even though it wasn't supposed too), but contractions and back pain was pretty wicked before that. I made it around 8 hours before asking for the epidural, and I'm so glad I got it. The pain went away, I could sleep, and everything about labor was much easier. After the epidural nothing hurt, so the initial back pain/contractions was the worse part. :flower:

I had a vaginal birth and C-Section or intervention was never mentioned. My OB was determined to help me have a vaginal birth, which is why he gave me the epidural early so I could rest up for pushing. :)


----------



## RaspberryK

imblessed14 said:


> when are you due? :)
> 
> 
> 
> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> And here I am going for round 2 :-D
> 
> XXClick to expand...

6th Feb ... roll on February, I'd rather be in labour and give birth with no medication any day than put up with all this hip pain etc I'm having every single day. 

Xx

Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

With #1 I was pushing for about 45mins but with 2 and 3 it was like 5mins max lol so not bad at all x


----------



## emyandpotato

Contractions or pushing? Transition, so the last twenty minutes before pushing. But what hurt the most was the examinations and the placenta delivery. 

How long was your labor? Three/four days.
Did you have an epidural? No.
C-section? No.
All natural? Yes.


----------



## Carly.C

I've Just experienced a 90 minute labour. I'm not sure where the stages fit into each pain I had but pushing felt like a huge relief, it takes the immediate pains away and gives you something to focus on.


----------



## rwhite

I'd say the contractions were more painful overall, but the ring of fire when crowning was the absolute worst :cry:

My labour was 12 hours from first contraction to birth of the placenta, and I had gas and air :)


----------



## MindUtopia

I didn't find labour to be especially painful, but personally I did think the contractions that came with pushing were more intense and pushing was definitely more work and more tiring. I did have a 4 hour 2nd stage though, which involved a lot of walking and squatting and unnecessary flapping about of midwives who kept disturbing me and interrupting what I was doing. The contractions leading up to being fully dilated were totally manageable though and I was generally very comfortable. I had a totally natural home birth with just a TENS and using natal hypnotherapy. My labour was 11.5 hours long. For me, the only really painful bits were having a vaginal exam and getting stitches for a small 2nd degree tear. That hurt! I used my breathing and relaxation techniques much more consciously to deal with that than I ever did during labour!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Contractions or pushing? Pushing for sure both times.
How long was your labor? 6 hours with my first, maybe 9 hours with my 2nd.
Did you have an epidural? Nope
C-section? Nope
All natural? Vaginal deliveries with gas and air.


----------



## JessesGirl29

I remember feeling focused on getting fully dilated and was so excited when I got to a ten and was like 'yes! I get to push soon and everyone says that is such a relief!!' :haha:

I literally made it through transition strong and pushing was the worst! I had back labour and (sorry to be literal) it felt like my butt was going to explode out of my body. Scared me and I fought it so hard I ended. Up pushing for two hours.

I can only speak for my own experience but if you've ever experienced being really constipated and your body goes in to a 'push' you can't control to try to get the poop out but nothing happens......that's what pushing a baby out felt like for me x20.


----------



## Eleanor ace

JessesGirl29 said:


> I remember feeling focused on getting fully dilated and was so excited when I got to a ten and was like 'yes! I get to push soon and everyone says that is such a relief!!' :haha:
> 
> I literally made it through transition strong and pushing was the worst! I had back labour and (sorry to be literal) it felt like my butt was going to explode out of my body. Scared me and I fought it so hard I ended. Up pushing for two hours.
> 
> I can only speak for my own experience but if you've ever experienced being really constipated and your body goes in to a 'push' you can't control to try to get the poop out but nothing happens......that's what pushing a baby out felt like for me x20.

This was so me, I'd read so many birth stories on here where women said that pushing was a relief, that it felt so much better than contractions... when I started to push I was so pissed off :haha:. With my 2nd I hoped that it would be different but pushing hurt more, I was extra mad :haha:


----------



## GI_Jane

Contractions were more painful for me then pushing.
Labour was 10 hours long from start to finish and was a natural delivery. 
Actual pushing stage was very short, out on the 3rd push.
No epidural.
Needed a few stitches (not for a perineal tear). These were incredibly painful- worse then the labour in my opinion!


----------



## Feronia

I had a home birth with no meds. 56 hours. :( Only 20 minutes of pushing though.
Everything was so gradual and I did hypnobirthing that contractions weren't really painful. I just needed to concentrate and breathe. It was exhausting, but not painful, and neither was pushing -- that was the most exhausting part but it didn't feel like anything. I didn't experience transition or the "ring of fire."

In terms of pain, the worst was the abdominal massage afterwards, but I was totally out of my hypnobirthing state of mind so that may have influenced it. After pains weren't fun either!


----------



## smileyfaces

imblessed14 said:


> Contractions or pushing?
> 
> How long was your labor?
> Did you have an epidural?
> C-section?
> All natural?

Contractions. The baby actually coming out doesnt hurt that much, just stings.

1st labour was about 7hrs from first contraction to delivery. 2nd was about 2.5hrs from established labour to delivery but Id been having contractions for about 36hrs before i was established, they just werent effective.

No epidurals with either of my babies

No c-sec

All natural apart from G&A


----------



## dani_tinks

Contractions or pushing? Contractions, mainly because I was induced on the drip. Pushing didn't hurt, was just hard work (Pushed for 3hrs). 'Ring of fire' wasn't pleasant :lol: but was quickly over.

How long was your labor? established labour was 12 hrs

Did you have an epidural? Yes

C-section? No

All natural? Induced labour with gas and air, pethedine and epidural. Natural vag birth with no assistance.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely contractions! But I did have an epidural once I got to the hospital so I couldn't feel most of the pushing.


----------



## mum140381

1st contractions 24 hours epidural
2nd contractions 4 hours no pain relief
3rd contractions 3 hours no pain relief
4th contractions 1 hours no pain relief
5th contractions 5 hours no pain relief
6th contractions 2 hours no pain relief

currently expecting number 7 not having any pain relief x


----------



## mum140381

oh and baby 1,2,3,5 and 6 all induced x


----------



## MoonLove

I got to the pushing stage, with forceps, but baby was wedged stuck and i had to have an emergency c-sec.

The worst part for me was an intense leg cramps when i got my contractions!! The leg cramps were from about 3-5cm dilation and didn't last too long, but i remember i could hardly feel the pain going through my belly because my thighs were so flaming uncomfortable, it was at that point i thought 'i can't do this anymore!!!' but thankfully they just stopped!! Nothing beyond that was as bad as those bloody leg cramps!!!!!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Contractions or pushing? - First pregnancy I was induced, strapped to a bed on a monitor and couldn't move so at the end when the contractions were strong all I wanted to do was move but obviously couldn't - that was the most painful part for me. Ring of fire wasn't the nicest experience though either to be honest! Second pregnancy I was already 6-7cm when I got to the hospital and gave birth 3-4 hours later so it was over fairly quickly it didn't seem that bad compared to the first time :lol:
How long was your labor? - First labour around 7-8 hours. Second around 4 hours.
Did you have an epidural? - Nope
C-section? - Nope
All natural? - Gas & air with my first. Both were unassisted vaginal deliveries


----------



## Srrme

Contractions or pushing? Contractions.
How long was your labor? 3-4 hours each time. 
Did you have an epidural? 1st labor, yes.
C-section? 2nd pregnancy, yes.
All natural? 3rd labor was all natural.


----------



## mara16jade

Contractions or pushing? Contractions

How long was your labor? Water broke at 2:45am, baby was born at 11:30pm. They waited a few hours to let me labor down and let him naturally come a bit lower...and he was just sleeping the whole time! So after almost 4-5 hours they said, ok, you should just push, doesn't look like he's going to help much. LOL 
Did you have an epidural? Yup! And it was great!
C-section? Nope
All natural? Yup. Had an epidural and no other intervention and no major tears. Had a tiny internal tear that got a few stitches, but I never felt any pain.

But the true pain came after labor. I unfortunately had hemorrhoids and those were what made my recovery problematic for the first 10 days. I went into labor with minor hemorrhoids and was told they might get worse after pushing. LOL Might? Like holy, hot damn did they get worse. :dohh:


----------



## oliv

Back pain and then contractions. I had the epidural so pushing was ok. In the end forcepts had to be used


----------



## LuckyMama13

Currently expecting my 3rd, but have gone through it twice with different experiences.

1st- 10 lb 1 oz boy: 26 hours of labor and was induced 3 times because I was already at 42 weeks 2 days. They broke the waters. I was suffering through the contractions and wasn't dilating. FINALLY dilated rapidly within the last 4 hours and also got an epidural at that time. Contractions were more painful because of being induced and all my contractions are in the back.

2nd- 8 lb 6 oz girl. 18 hours of labor. Faster- ALL NATURAL and EXCRUCIATING. I had all back labor and when I was 7 months I had a muscle seperation from the pelvic bone. I delivered on my side with no epidural and they induced me at 41 weeks and yet again, broke the waters.


Praying that this one comes on it's own without any induction!


----------



## luz

Contractions definitely hurt worse. Once i was pushing i didn't feel any pain, only the urge to push. I didn't have any pain medication and honestly don't even remember feeling this 'ring of fire' everyone talks about. However, my LO was out in 2 pushes - 10 minutes after i walked into the hospital.


----------



## NotNic

Drs attempting to turn baby after he got stuck at 10cms (no pain relief) was the worst!!

Of the two options, first labour I would say the back to back contractions at the very end. I pushed for 5hrs, but delivered in theatre with a spinal. Got to 5cms before asking for g&a and got in the pool. Before that I had a bath, shower and paracetamol to help and tried TENS and the ball which both hurt. 

2nd labour - pushing. Contractions with a baby facing the right round was far easier. Didnt use anything apart from a ball until 6cms. Used g&a and got in the pool to deliver. 6cms - delivery took less than 2 hours. I found pushing against the amnio sack really tough going. It was painful but over soon enough.


----------



## ClairAye

Furst baby -

Contractions or pushing?

I'd have to say contractions as I was really ill when pushing so don't remember the pain!

How long was your labor? 38 hours

Did you have an epidural? Yes.

C-section? No, forceps.

All natural? Not at all.

Second baby -

Contractions or pushing?

Pushing.

How long was your labor? 9 hours.

Did you have an epidural? No.

C-section? No.

All natural? Yes, minus a tiny bit of gas and air!


----------



## Amy2701

Contractions were worse both times. I would do the pushing stage 50 times over if it meant no contractions! Lol


----------



## kajastarlight

I had an epidurral - the worst part, by far, was the contractions up until they had my epidurral working properly.


----------



## we can't wait

Contractions or pushing? 
Contractions, definitely! Pushing was a relief and didn't really hurt that much. Crowning wasn't the greatest, but L&D is such an amazing and empowering experience.

How long was your labor?
DD1 was about 4 hours. DD2 was about 2.5 hours.

Did you have an epidural?
No. 

C-section or All natural?
Completely natural!


----------



## JT2013

Contractions or pushing? Contractions

How long was your labor? Waters braking to baby born about 12 hours but first stage was much longer and very mild. it only took 3 hours of active labour to go from 3cms to fully dilated. Intense! 
Did you have an epidural? No
C-section? No


----------



## MoonLove

Contractions or pushing? Contractions!!! My waters burst after contracting on the hospital bed and then the urge to push was sweet relief! I was pushing for about 40 mins, it was tough but far far far less painful than contractions.

How long was your labor? Five hours
Did you have an epidural? No
C-section? No
All natural? I had two puffs of gas and air haha


----------



## MamaRed

Contractions or Pushing? Most definitely contractions hurt worse. Pushing actually brought some relief to me. 

How long was my labor? First=2.5 hours, Second=10 hours, Third=6 hours, 4th= 2 hours.

Did you have an epidural? No.

C-section? No 

All natural? Yes, on all 4 and will with my 5th as well.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I never got to feel the pushing stage, unfortunately :( Fingers crossed for this time.

I was in labour for 43 hours, my sister described contractions to be very strong period pains (YEAH OKAY!!) That's literally like telling somebody to chew on a cactus and describe it as a marshmallow. I could barely walk with mine, and you have no control of how long they'll last or when they'll come or the strength and that's the hardest part. 
I had an epidural as a last resort and at the right time (for me). So glad I did as I could be awake through the birth.
After the super long labour, I felt wasted and disappointed because I went through all that pain and exhaustion for nothing as DD was delivered by caesarean.
Pain relief - I was refused gas & air until I was 6cm. I blame that for my lack of progression, my body couldn't relax. Had an alternative to diamorphine too which put me to sleep.


----------



## m2010

Contractions or pushing? Contractions for me. Crowning hurt like hell though

How long was your labor? 33 hours ish
Did you have an epidural? Nope
C-section? Nope
All natural? Yup - with G&A


----------



## SarahBear

imblessed14 said:


> Contractions or pushing?
> 
> How long was your labor?
> Did you have an epidural?
> C-section?
> All natural?

I was in the pushing stage for quite a while before the midwife arrived. Once she examined me and let me know that I could just let my body do whatever it needed to do (important to check that the urge to push isn't coming too soon), there really wasn't any pain other than the minor tearing that happened. It was a completely natural labor with no interventions, not even gas and air. From the time I was woken up from my contractions to the time Violet was born, was 3 hours. I suppose transition was the worst, but I never got to the point where I felt like I couldn't handle it. I was prepared for it to be a lot more difficult.


----------



## RaspberryK

RaspberryK said:


> Back pain, then contractions buy once I was fully dilated all I felt was pressure. Pushing didn't hurt, I didn't get the "ring of fire" the worst thing was after pains for which I was given paracetamol and it did nothing.
> 26 hours from first contraction to baby born, 2 cocodamol 6 hours before he was born, completely natural delivery.
> Breastfeeding overall was more painful as was the awful spd pain I'd had for 6 weeks.
> Xx

Ok so second labour, no back pain til near the end, contractions were painful but manageable, when my waters broke that hurt, shortly followed by pushing/panting which did feel pretty painful, no ring of fire though. My body was trying to push and the midwives were telling me not to. Anyway no tears or stiches again and no pain relief. 

Xx


----------



## missbabes

Contractions or pushing? Contractions, though they were rushed by induction, no idea how it would have felt if labour had happened naturally.

How long was your labor? 16 hours total, 2 hours of pushing.
Did you have an epidural? Yes
C-section? Became EMC


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Contractions or pushing? *Pushing, though mine was thankfully short (30mins)*

How long was your labor? *4 hours (30mins of pushing)*
Did you have an epidural? *no*
C-section? *No*
All natural? *Yes*


----------

